# Spoiled Milk, no just another oppourtunity



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, I ran into good fortune today when a roommate at a flat in the south was talking with a friend about throwing out some milk. What? So I chymed in that if he was going to throw the milk out I would take it. I was so excited at the prospect of getting the so called spoiled milk. Ok so it was best before November 08.. and it is nearly april... I figure the 08 is the 8th of November. So yes KURDS AND WHEY!!!!

I decided to make a video to show you all how easy it is and share a great recipe at the end.

So yes say your power goes out and your milk goes bad, or your milk goes bad or you find a fridge after SHTF and it has spoiled clumpy milk in it... that my friends is good fortune, not spoiled milk.

YUM! and here is how


----------

